# z.B.: Bremsentuning



## frozenfrogz (16. September 2003)

Aus meiner Bastelkiste...

Ich habe meinen Rotor zu gunsten eines langen Kabels aus meinem Kinderfahrrad heraus operiert.

Zuerst hatte ich einen P-Man (?) Zug montiert. Ergebnis: Bei Bar Spins längt sich der Außenzug und die Bremse "macht zu"   

Ein Kollegga fährt das WTP Vektor Slick Straight Wire (oderso). Bei diesem speziellen Außenzug kann man so viel am Lenker kurbeln wie man will, die Bremse funktioniert nach wie vor und der Druckpunkt bleibt gleich.

Da ich keine Möglichkeit (außer Mailorder 10 + 8 Versand) hatte an diesen Bremszug zu kommen mußte ich also nach Alternativen suchen...

UND, ich habe etwas gefunden:

Man nehme:

1 Meter Schalt-Außenzug (mit Teflon beschichteter Sehle) aus dem Fahrradladen meines Vertrauens
+2 Außenzugnippel aus Plastik

Kostenpunkt: 3

Der Metallkern des Schalt-Außenzug besteht nicht aus einer einzigen langen Blechspirale (Brems-Außenzug), sondern aus vielen dünnen Drähten, die leicht gewendelt parallel nebeneinander verlaufen. Dadurch wird der Zug zwar etwas steifer, aber er macht genau das was ich will: Die Bremse bleibt auch bei Bar Spins einsatzbereit  

Wer vorher London Mod gefahren ist benötigt natürlich noch ein Kabeldreieck (1)

Ich habe mir noch eine Zugführung fürs Steuerrohr gebastelt. Diese habe ich in den linken Gegenhalter (cablestop) geschraubt.

Das Loch in den Außenzugnippeln muß man noch etwas aufbohren (2mm Bohrer)

Montage:

Ich habe immer wieder davon gelesen, daß man die Züge immer gut geölt halten soll, damit´s flutscht.
Ich bin nicht so der Öl Fan und deshalb habe ich zum guten alten Grafit (nicht Graffity  ) gegriffen. Wer gerade nix zur Hand hat, kann auch einen Bleistift massakrieren und etwas von der Mine mit einem Messer herunter schaben.
Etwas Grafit in den Zug krümeln, das Kabel ein paar Zentimeter hinein stecken, wieder etwas Grafit auf das Kabel usw...
Danach flutscht das Kabel nur so  

Wer jetzt noch seine U-brake komplett säubert, der ganzen Geschichte evtl. noch neue Kool Stop Eagle Claw 2 (o.Ä.) spendiert und die Bremse mit möglichst wenig Federspannung sauber einstellt, wird wohl keinen Grund mehr finden an seiner Bremse rum zu maulen.

Zu der Haltbarkeit von Schalt-Außenzügen kann ich leider noch nichts sagen, aber da das Zeug so gut wie nichts kostet passt das wohl...

Ach ja: Der Sch.-A.Zug ist im Durchmesser kleiner als ein Brems... Den Unterschied habe ich durch Panzertape an den Zugführungs-Stellen ausgeglichen.

Fragen? Anregungen? Kritik? Eigene Tuning Vorschläge?

Her damit!

Es Grüßt: der fro


----------



## evil_rider (18. September 2003)

schaltzüge(aussenhülle) platzt schnell auseinander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frozenfrogz (18. September 2003)

Hm  

Wie gesagt: Zur Haltbarkeit kann ich noch nix sagen, klingt aber logisch, da alle Drähte ja fast parallel zur Zugachse liegen.

Wenn das wirklich so schnell den Geist auf gibt...

vielleicht währen Alucrimp Ringe alle paar Zentimeter nicht verkehrt.

Mal sehn.


----------



## evil_rider (18. September 2003)

machmal nen PVC schlauch drumm der ultra eng sitzt 


wehe du denkst jetzt an schweinkram


----------



## frozenfrogz (19. September 2003)

Du meinst normalen Schrumpf-Schlauch?


Lümmeltüten sind doch aus Latex


----------



## Reini (22. September 2003)

mir hat vorkurzem ein frenud geraten 

Schlüssellochenteiser reinzusprühen (in die Hülle)
hat das schon jemand mal probiert ?


----------



## frozenfrogz (23. September 2003)

Was soll das mit dem Enteiser für einen Sinn haben?
Ist soweit ich weiß nur ein Alkohol (Ethanol), evtl. mit irgendwelchen Salzen versetzt...
Der Alkohol ist flüchtig und nach kurzer Zeit verdampft. 
Und zusätzliche Salzablagerungen in der Bremsanlage?

Ich wüßte jetzt nicht was es bringen könnte...


----------

